# Is my Maverick ET-73 busted or is it just the probes?



## backyardsmokin (Jul 10, 2011)

I apologize if this topic was listed elsewhere, but I did search and really couldn't find the answer.

I smoked burgers and dogs on the weekend of the 4th,and during cleanup I noticed that the smoker probe wire on my ET-73 was pinched.  So the following day, I did the boiling water test on both probes as well as chefmate wireless with a pinched wire as well.

The test had the following results:

Food - 211 degrees

Smoker - 230 degrees

Chefmate - 210 degrees

I understand the thermometers being +/- 1 or 2 degress, but for a +18 degress is that a fault of the wire or the unit?

Thanks for the help


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

Swap the Smoker Lead and the Food Lead and post your results..

I be you have a bad probe

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

It's the probe wire. There is an easy mod for running your probe wires into the smoker so they don't get pinched. It's basically a threaded rod from a lamp kit that you can get at Home Depot. Just use the search & there are several threads on this mod. Or you can do like I did & just go to BBQ Guru & buy some eyelets. You will have to drill a hole in your smoker, but this will end your probe problem. Either way you will have to get a new probe, Maverick cust. service is very good & you may get a new one for free.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip TJ.  Sometimes I forget the simple things when running test.  I ran the test and it came out perfect, so my probe is damaged.

I think I am going to order the 2 6ft food probe pack, and use one for the smoker temp.  The 3ft pobes it came with are way too short. 

Thanks for the tip Al,  I will consider this, so it doesn't happen again.  I am normally extremely careful with the probe leads, but that day I probably wasn't as careful and focused as I normally am since the in-laws were over and were testing my patience.


----------



## upinsmokesj (Jul 25, 2011)

Just received my ET-732 about 1 week ago & I tried to use it this past weekend. This is what I wrote to Maverick:

Hello,

    I recently (withing the last 1 1/2 weeks) bought a new ET-732. I am really imnpressed with it features and some rteviews I have read. Yesterday, when I tried to use my unit I could never get it to "sync". I had both probes in the correct inputs. I bought new/fresh batteries (installed them). I turned on the receiver & then (about 3-4 secs later) turned on the transmitter. Unlike some reviews I had seen with video instructions that almose immediately both units started to display "room temp", mine had the --- display & then went to the HHH display. I never saw that satellite icon I am told I should see. This is new out of the box. I read in the Owners Instructions that came with my new unit that the HHH was a sign that the probe was bad. Well, both the meat & BBQ probes read HHH. I tried to make the unit work several times. In fact I left both units on with the HHH display for about 15 mins hoping that it would work. I was a little worried when I first opened the box the way the probes were packaged. I was worried beacuse of all that I had read about being careful not to pinch the wires (among other cautions mentioned). I could see flat spots in both probe wires.

  I really want to use this product. Is there a way I can get a new meat probe & a new BBQ temp probe? I really hope that Maverick can help me. Thank you for your time.

  I really like what I have read about the ET-732 and want to keep it & use it. So I guess I'll have to see what Maverick replies with. Again as I stated to Maverick, I was a little concerned about the probe wires when I opened the box. The flat spots in both probe wires.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a slim chance both probes are bad, but VERY Slim.

Pull out the probe at the connection, and push it back in.  Sometimes they do not seat all the way and read HHH

Try swapping the probes to see what happens

Let me know?

Todd


----------



## upinsmokesj (Jul 25, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> There's a slim chance both probes are bad, but VERY Slim.
> 
> Pull out the probe at the connection, and push it back in.  Sometimes they do not seat all the way and read HHH
> 
> ...


Todd,

  Thank you for the reply. I did that several times as well. To no avial.


----------



## venture (Jul 25, 2011)

Those probes have to be pushed in very tight.  They don't have the "feel" you normally get with a therm probe.

I wrap my wires in foil to give them a little mechanical protection.

Still, my Maverick meat probe went bad after about 6 smokes.  My 4 year old cheapo Acurite units are still chugging away.  It is possible Maverick has a problem with their probes.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 25, 2011)

Maverick is good about the warranty on their probes.

I would call them and let them know your issue and what's going on.

The require you to send back the probes and/or unit and they'll send you out a replacement.

In-Turn, they send them back to their manufacturer.

UpinsmokeSJ, I sent you a PM

Todd


----------



## upinsmokesj (Jul 25, 2011)

Todd,

  Thanks, again. I replied to your PM. It took a while because this site was so slow in loading pages. May have been "traffic", may have been a "firewall". I have contacted Maverick Customer Support (EMail). If I don't get a reply sometime today, I'll have to call. But both probe wires had a a few pinched areas in the probe wires (an initial concern because of all of what I have read about probe wires).

 


TJohnson said:


> Maverick is good about the warranty on their probes.
> 
> I would call them and let them know your issue and what's going on.
> 
> ...


----------

